# PRAS After Show Meet



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there one being planned for this year? If it's not been organised yet, please use this thread for any discussion! I think it was from 2 or 3pm onwards last year at the Harvester, but I'll be damned if I can remember which Harvester it was, I know there's one nearby but Google is not my friend and refuses to help me.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

manda88 said:


> Is there one being planned for this year? If it's not been organised yet, please use this thread for any discussion! I think it was from 2 or 3pm onwards last year at the Harvester, but I'll be damned if I can remember which Harvester it was, I know there's one nearby but Google is not my friend and refuses to help me.


There is a Harvester in Rowlands castle which is close, but much closer, just down the road ( Petersfield rd ) is the heron pub.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> There is a Harvester in Rowlands castle which is close, but much closer, just down the road ( Petersfield rd ) is the heron pub.



Might be a problem getting to Rowlands Castle if the main Durrants road is still shut :devil:. It was still closed last week so not sure if it's open now or not.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Might be a problem getting to Rowlands Castle if the main Durrants road is still shut :devil:. It was still closed last week so not sure if it's open now or not.


Its still shut!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be there as normal, the Harvester is the pub Incy knows the address he is amazing with remebering things like that, they are very accomodating and have a lot of outside seating for smokers and large indoor seating areas which is great for a big group of people


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

The Harvester, Rowlands Castle, 1 Wichers Gate Road, Portsmouth PO9 6BB..

If the road is still shut, is there another way to get to it?

Edit: Just looked on google maps and dependant on where Durrants road is shut, just before Petersfield road changes into Durrants Road you can turn right into Wakefords Way, then left into Prospect Lane .. at the end of there turn left......


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

incrisis said:


> The Harvester, Rowlands Castle, 1 Wichers Gate Road, Portsmouth PO9 6BB..
> 
> If the road is still shut, is there another way to get to it?
> 
> Edit: Just looked on google maps and dependant on where Durrants road is shut, just before Petersfield road changes into Durrants Road you can turn right into Wakefords Way, then left into Prospect Lane .. at the end of there turn left......


Knew you would know it, you are amazing


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

there is another way through west leigh will only add 2min to journey :2thumb:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

use Bartons Road and follow it past Havant FC until you get to the B2148.

Turn left and follow it until you reach the harvester :2thumb:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

you can all follow me :lol2:


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is this still on? I can make it.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> Is this still on? I can make it.


Yes, yes it is


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Yes, yes it is


Good to hear, is it the same people as last years bunch?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

yazyaz1 said:


> good to hear, is it the same people as last years bunch?


think so plus some extras


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

TEENY said:


> think so plus some extras


It means i'll need to meet more people D:

I can't even remember half of you lots names from last year..


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> It means i'll need to meet more people D:
> 
> I can't even remember half of you lots names from last year..


hahahaa i am sure you will by then lol


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

TEENY said:


> hahahaa i am sure you will by then lol


Challenge accepted.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> Challenge accepted.


I still can't believe how cool your mum is, if i had gone to pick up my son and found him at a pub with a group of rowdy drunken adults i would have gone fruit loop lol


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

TEENY said:


> I still can't believe how cool your mum is, if i had gone to pick up my son and found him at a pub with a group of rowdy drunken adults i would have gone fruit loop lol


She'd say at least i'm drinking with people who know their limits


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

yazyaz1 said:


> she'd say at least i'm drinking with people who know their limits


 i say again, your mum is awesome lol


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

TEENY said:


> i say again, your mum is awesome lol


Simply the best, better than all the rest (Tina Turner?)


----------

